# Elgin Twinbar



## Sean (Nov 6, 2006)

I finally found one! Pretty complete but missing the head shroud, seat and rear rack. 

Dumb question- It has torrington bars and one side has a hole where the grip would be. Is that for a horn button or something?

I'll post some pics later.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 6, 2006)

If it's a Twin 20, it may not have had a rack. Head shrouds are hard to find but not impossible. I think the hole in the Torrington bars was for hanging them in a store display. All of them have it. A horn button hole would be beside the grip, not under.


----------



## Sean (Nov 6, 2006)

It looks to me like there was a rack at one time.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Nov 7, 2006)

hole is for where they dipped/hung for chrome/plating. your pals at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## MartyW (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow:eek:  very nice "4 star twin bar" did you do the restoration on that? Was that floating front hub NOS? It sure does look good. I have one that I need to get done that I picked up awhile back. 

Marty W.


----------

